# Skid Questions



## bigviclbi (Mar 6, 2007)

I bought a 2004 cat 232 this spring and am going to do snow removal for the first time this winter and had some general questions. I put new tires on it,what is everyone's opinions on chains? Are they necessary, or are there some snow conditions that they are better for than others? Looked on ebay, any differences in manufacturers that I should be aware of? It is an open cab, I was looking for a vinyl enclosure but didn't seem to find any that fit on cats only other machines. If I can't find a vinyl one probably will go with making my own with plexiglass for this winter and buying a full one next year. Any helpful hints on doing this? Any must haves for the machine in case of emergency repairs/getting stuck/etc? Thanks.


----------



## Maxamillion67 (Dec 31, 2009)

I have a Cat 2002 242, it had an open cab but found a used door on ebay and a cat heater on plowsite. bought the rest of the parts from Cat, have about $1800.00 into the enclosed cab. I would look to see if you can find parts on ebay or from Cat and price them out over the vinyl cab enclosure.

I also bought a set of chains form my skid steer from tirechains.com. The chains help out alot, but I work a lot on gravel roads or pastures and not much pavement. The tire chains cost me about $200.00. If you plow aot of pavemant be careful with what you buy for chains, you may tear up the pavement. Good luck with what you decide to do.


----------



## lotus6six (Dec 20, 2008)

Are you using to stack snow or push? We bought one for stacking only, and don't have problems.


----------



## bigviclbi (Mar 6, 2007)

Pushing in a parking lot.


----------



## wseal (Oct 22, 2008)

i would recomend puting beat juice in your tires. Helped us a lot having the extra weight.


----------



## Xforce 1 (Dec 29, 2008)

I hope you have the traditional skid loader tires. I put the stiff, heavy lug tires on mine because I run tracks unless I'm pushing snow. I hate them for snow, they suck! I went with another set of wheels with truck tires on them. My local tire dealer happen to have a set of 6" wheels that fit. We'll see what happens. My machine is a Cat 246 and I put lexan on the sides and made a door by just cutting the size of the opening and then cut off the top just enough to clear the lights and the bottom to clear the loader arms, 2 sided taped them, and hinged the door. Hey, it works.


----------



## bigviclbi (Mar 6, 2007)

Xforce any pics of the door setup it would help alot? Do you run over the tire tracks during summer? I need a set work in alot of sand and I bog down alot. Yeah just standaed tires.


----------



## Xforce 1 (Dec 29, 2008)

bigviclbi;1389262 said:


> Xforce any pics of the door setup it would help alot? Do you run over the tire tracks during summer? I need a set work in alot of sand and I bog down alot. Yeah just standaed tires.


I run grouser over the tire tracks and it sounds like you need loggoering tracks cause they float more than the grousers. Grousers dig. You may be able to see my tires in one of the pics that I run that suck on snow. Here's a few pics.


----------



## Xforce 1 (Dec 29, 2008)

The reason for the double inside handles is because last year, I simply held the door on with bungee straps and hooked the staps to the handles.


----------



## DodgeBlizzard (Nov 7, 2003)

Does that hold up when you trailer it down the road? Just wondering. I'm in the process right now. Anything you would change if you had to do over again? And on your front door, can you explain what you've got going on at the bottom?


----------



## Xforce 1 (Dec 29, 2008)

DodgeBlizzard;1395141 said:


> Does that hold up when you trailer it down the road? Just wondering. I'm in the process right now. Anything you would change if you had to do over again? And on your front door, can you explain what you've got going on at the bottom?


I trailer it only about 12 miles and it does fine facing forwards but I don't get over 45 mph cause of speed limits. The bottom is just the piece that is seperate so the door will clear the loader arms. I just didn't pull the protective film off of it. I really wouldn't change anything I don't guess, wish I had a wiper on it. I run a tractor but the guy that runs this machine usually don't have any problems. Beats the hell outa buying a factory door!


----------



## havenlax18 (Dec 16, 2010)

This is interesting because last year on my 763 and 773 I bolted on plexi-glass. This year I am going to bolt hinges and make swing out doors for the winter. Also on Monday on my s185 I put the OEM bobcat glass in the door frame, that sucked. Yesterday I made a trip up to the dealer for new wiper arms and a new wiper for the door because the wiper arms bent when the original glass shattered.


----------



## crazymike (Oct 22, 2004)

there is a compnay on ebay selling aftermarket cabs for most machine makes that are very affordable. Worth looking. Full cab, $1000

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Cat-Door-and...089?pt=Skid_Steel_Loaders&hash=item4cfcde79c1

You can barely build an enclosure for that price


----------



## havenlax18 (Dec 16, 2010)

crazymike;1396415 said:


> there is a compnay on ebay selling aftermarket cabs for most machine makes that are very affordable. Worth looking. Full cab, $1000
> 
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Cat-Door-and...089?pt=Skid_Steel_Loaders&hash=item4cfcde79c1
> 
> You can barely build an enclosure for that price


Thats a great deal. Too bad there is no wiper.


----------



## crazymike (Oct 22, 2004)

havenlax18;1396740 said:


> Thats a great deal. Too bad there is no wiper.


Would be easy enough to rig up. Wouldn't be any different than making your own cab and having to rig something up.


----------

